# Brady and Lito Mini Playdate



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kristin was nice enough to bring Lito over yesterday for a mini playdate. Both Brady and I had a wonderful time. Unfortunately, neither Kristin or I are good with the camera. Plus, the two boys didn't stop running long enough to get their pictures. Here are the 3 pictures I took while they were together. Kristin, thanks again for coming. I hope you can make it again soon! I think Brady misses Lito already!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww, two buddies havin' fun! I bet they both had a blast!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Those pictures were really cute!!!! I bet they had fun playin together!!!! Playdates are fun wish I had more of them with Jillee!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh how sweet! Team Cream and Team Black playing together! Kristin, soon you'll have your own little cream boy, YAY!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhh I want a kiss from Brady.. I also love the last one of Lito. Adorable, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are SWEET pictures! :kiss: I bet they loved the playdate!

Kara


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow Karen thanks for posting these!!!!!!! The boys had such a great time together, they are new best buddies 

Lito had the best time ever, he was so pooped last night that he fell asleep at about 8 and never woke up until this morning at 7.

I loved the kisses I got from Brady!

~Kristin


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww, they look like they had a great time. I LOVE the kiss photo. How cute is that.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun! Thank you for sharing the pictures, Karen. It is fun hearing about the Hav playdates, but I am sure Carlito was in heaven with Brady!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How fun, I am so glad you guys were able to get together.
Kristin- isnt Brady a piece of work?? I just love that dog!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh how cute the two of them look together! I'm sure they had a lot of fun! Brady is non-stop action.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww that is so sweet, they look like they are having a great time!!  You both have such CUTE havs


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Laurie and Lina. I love Brady to pieces! Lito was awesome. I am not sure he has ever experienced another dog with the energy or Brady before. They were well suited for eachother and played really well together. Lito is a doll and he gave Brady a run for his money.

Kristin, Brady was wiped and that is tough to do with Brady. He slept all evening and was crashed until 9:00 this morning. Of course, today is a new day and Brady is ready to go full spead ahead again:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhhh they look just like my boys!!!! Kristin- that will be what your's will look like once nico comes home!!! so freakin cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Brady sounds like a blast!

I think Ahnold has calmed down now, but Carlito used to have to deal with the energy of him and of Maddie at the same time. Those two dogs had so much energy that they would wear me out just watching. Did Carlito go chasing after Brady in that low sleak run he has? Did they take turns chasing each other or was one the main pursuer?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Only 3 pictures??? what happpppppppenndd??
You guys are lucky your not getting your heads chewed off.. lol

Carlito and Brady are pretty cute together... you guys should come up to Toronto for a playdate


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

haha- [email protected] only 3 pictures.... I think we should expect videos now!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What fun you ladies were having....not to mention Brady & Lito! Don't tell Valentino....he needs a playdate and BAD!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like Brady and Lito had a great play date! They are both so cute!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

It is great that you guys were able to get together!! I really enjoyed the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos! Brady and Lito look so striking together!

Do you guys live pretty close to each other?


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Both pups are adorable! I felt like I was in that big beautiful yard with them. Thanks for sharing. 

Eileen


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Jane, Kristin is about 45 minutes from me. She lives in the city and I am in the suburbs. I certainly hope she will be able to come and visit again soon.

Kimberly, it is hard to say who was the chaser and who was the chasie. Brady would chase Lito up the yard and Lito would come chasing him back. They were boxing and jumping and chasing all afternoon. The first thing Brady did when they got here was show Lito to my neighbors yard where the creek is. Brady had to show off where he gets stinky and dirty all the time. The two of the were so great together. Brady is a real rough and tumble boy and Lito was able to keep up and handle him well. I guess Ahnold and Maddie really tought him to like a lot of energy.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Karen,
Brady is a very handsome boy but, I think he needs a full time playmate. He looks like he has lots of yard to share. It was great you two could share such a fun playdate. Lito looks great and I loved seeing the pictures. Elaine


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How did I miss this thread? I am sorry we missed this playdate! Maybe we can do it again the week of Christmas. I normally have off most or all of that week.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, that works for me, but we will have to see if Kristin in going to be in the area for Christmas. I am here through the 30th and then I am away for until January 10th. I am sad to leave Brady, but I am sure he will have a great time while we are gone. Kristin is getting her new puppy on the 14th. so a playdate would be wonderful. We could get a puppy fix. Kristin, are you around between xmas and new years?

Elaine, I think Brady would love a friend, but I have not been able to talk my DH into it. I am still working on him though. I am hoping he will fall in love with one of my breeder's puppies when we take Brady to stay with her over New Years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Kristin was nice enough to bring Lito over yesterday for a mini playdate. Both Brady and I had a wonderful time. Unfortunately, neither Kristin or I are good with the camera. Plus, the two boys didn't stop running long enough to get their pictures. Here are the 3 pictures I took while they were together. Kristin, thanks again for coming. I hope you can make it again soon! I think Brady misses Lito already!


Karen..

Those are GREAT pictures!!! What a beautiful yard they have to romp in


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, how sweet! I love the picture where it looks like Brady is about to give a kiss 

I wish we had a Hav close by so Tessa could have play dates!


----------

